# Locked Events



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, I have over ten locked events recorded on my DVR of which I did not download! I have tried to delete them and can’t! What is going on? I have a VIP 622 DVR. I never order them nor wanted them; has anyone else have this happen? and what did you do? I don't have any locked channels on my system.

Also, I have an external hard drive that I cannot access. It is telling me that I have to call to activate the drive, but this was done in 2008?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

What did tech support say? I assume you called before coming here.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

No and thank you for your reply. I did not call due to having snow and ice and don’t have a signal so that is why I came here first, but thank you for your help.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have several Locked Events on my 922. The ones on the 922 were recorded from channels I once had locked out, I think. Any way the channels are currently in my EPG, the recordings are not set to be protected yet they are locked. I even deleted the timer on a couple of them and reset them. The new recordings are still locked. When I enter the password to unlock one of them they are all unlocked. Until the next time I bring up My Recordings.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, just a note on my problem. I am still out and receiving no signal. I called and have a tech coming out on Sunday. They (Dish) think I need realignment. I keep you posted on this and what was the problem. Oh, they also tried to charge me $95.00 for the service call, but that charge was waved.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

MadScientist said:


> Hello, I have over ten locked events recorded on my DVR of which I did not download! I have tried to delete them and can't! What is going on? I have a VIP 622 DVR. I never order them nor wanted them; has anyone else have this happen? and what did you do? I don't have any locked channels on my system.
> 
> Also, I have an external hard drive that I cannot access. It is telling me that I have to call to activate the drive, but this was done in 2008?


What's the message you receive when you try to delete the recordings? That usually happens when channels get locked or are no longer carried by Dish; I'm not exactly sure about the latter though. Can you select the recording and get "Info"? Does it ask for a password?

About the EHD, call Dish and ask them to re-authorize your drive. Hopefully, that will work. I would not be surprised to learn that the two problems are related. 
Good luck.

Note: If you have no service you probably don't have a program guide. That very well may be the root of both problems.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, thanks for your reply, that’s right, I don’t have the program guide. I did a check switch and it took over a half hour to complete and it gave me a complete loss of signal screen. I told the woman on the phone that it was trying to do a 1 out of 4 and she said it was the dish on the roof because if it was the VIP622 she said it would be doing 1out of 36 on the check switch.
I guess I will have to wait until Sunday morning that is if we don’t get snow again on Saturday night.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Um, no. The longer check switch sequence is trying the various legacy voltage change combinations to see which one controls the legacy switch(es) in your setup. Any DishPro receiver will do this when it doesn't detect DishPro LNBs and DP or DP Plus switch(es). DP gear can identify itself to the receiver unlike legacy gear which must be discovered through trial and error.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I am just telling what I was told.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That wasn't in question, I just didn't want you falling for it.

If you have DP LNBs, the failure of the DP 622 to communicate properly with them should have led her to open a line of troubleshooting with you. It could be a problem with the LNB, switch, or line of RG6.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Just an update, my signal is back and I have television. I don’t know what happened. I still have the appointment for Sunday. Any ideas why after two days I get the signal back?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

MadScientist said:


> Just an update, my signal is back and I have television. I don't know what happened. I still have the appointment for Sunday. Any ideas why after two days I get the signal back?


In a previous post you mentioned snow & ice, maybe enough of it melted of of your dish.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello and yes we did have snow, but only 1.5 inches and then we were above freezing for those next two days. 
Update on the service call: tech called and said he would be out between 10:30 AM and 11:29. I left the house to get the Sunday paper and the tech was leaving at 9:30AM. My wife was home and she said the tech came into the house went to the television to look at the point dish screen and said I have good signals. He then went up on the roof for three minutes and then came down. My wife said she never lost television since she was watching a program. The tech spent 10 minutes and left. I was told that I needed a re-alignment of the dish so much for a service call; and this would have cost me $95.00?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I also just found he went into my cable box and removed the ground wire to my cable internet. Nice job Dish!


----------

